# Wie erstelle ich ein Ausfahrbares Menü ?



## raven2004 (25. November 2004)

Hallo ...ich habe vor unsere Web Site vom Musikverein zu erneuern , ich möchte gerne unter anderem ein "Ausfahrbares Menü " einbauen .


Es sollte wie auf folgender Seite werden : 


http://hfuechter.tobit.net/job/DE/index.htm


Ich danke euch schon einmal im Voraus !


Gruß
Andi


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. November 2004)

Ich finde es erstaunlich, fast jede Woche kommt mindestens einmal die Frage und wir haben zig Lösungen bereits im Forum!

Steuer als erste Anlaufstelle mal die Webmaster FAQ an und dort die Beiträge :

· Ebenen ein/ausblenden
· DHTML Menü erstellen


----------



## baeckerjunge (28. November 2004)

Da haste die Antwort ; )

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials181187.html


----------

